# Considering ExPat in Mexico City: Need recommendation



## karpad (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I'm very excited to have found this site as it has a wealth of information. I am in the process of receiving an expat assignment (the "package" is currently being worked by HR) but am worried and want to assess it's a fair package. I am posting to find out from others in similar situations what I should expect as a reasonable package. I will work in the Santa Fe area and choose to live close to work. I am married and have 3 kids; a kindergartener, a preschooler,and an infant. My assignment will likely start in January so I have some time but want to know how much I should expect to pay in rent and schools and if there is a waitlist in the schools. What are schools are recommended in the area. I also want to know how difficult it is to find housing if I should start looking now or if it's too soon? Any additional info. on what else I should consider to make sure is included as part of my package will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure some of the folks in Mexico, DF will chime in with suggestions and answers to many of your questions.


----------

